
Requiring NPM modules in the browser console - kristiandupont
https://gist.github.com/mathisonian/c325dbe02ea4d6880c4e
======
javajosh
Great functionality, but aren't you a teensy weensy bit worried about
polluting the npm namespace?! I appreciate that you're prefixing your
'requirify' generated packages with 'requirify-' prefix, but something about
this solution seems like it's abusing the npm tooling. At the very least it's
forcing people to download (potentially much) larger npm indexes.

Maybe an npm maintainer can comment.

~~~
BenjaminCoe
I'm part of the ops team at npm, personally I love the idea of people finding
creative uses for the registry. Within the next few months we hope to add
better ways to manage collections of packages on npm: Browserify packages,
other-front-end packages, grunt packages, etc.

This is a cool proof of concept, and I think would be a great candidate for
some of these new features.

------
Kiro
Cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:PQZxLFQ...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:PQZxLFQS6yAJ:https://gist.github.com/mathisonian/c325dbe02ea4d6880c4e+&cd=1&hl=sv&ct=clnk&gl=se)

------
the_cat_kittles
if this is currently a hack, it seems like a great candidate for a refactor
into a more robust version- what a handy idea! thank you for making this, i
will use it whether its a hack or not!

------
shtylman
the future is now

